# How to block MAC Address via router.



## sdeepakg (Feb 3, 2009)

I have A CISCO router 7200 series , i want to know how can i block a MAC address of a perticular computer on the same network via Router , as it containt lots of virus and i am not able to find the actuall location in the network.


----------

